# Did anybody use Marineland led light for growing plants ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

I'm planning to upgrade my fish tank to 30Gl one and BA has good deal on the new Marineland LED light system tank. http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/productdetail.aspx?id=2054&cid=3092&mid=3227
I'm just wondering if that system is sufficient enough to grow the plants like java fern, hygrophilia deformia, and other low light plants vs. traditional tube light system ?
Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------

